# Tube or Pontoon???



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Posted this on BFT but wanted to get input from this board as well:

Looking into getting a new toy and I've been tossing around the idea of either a pontoon or a tube. Used to think I wanted a fishing kayak, but recently have been leaning more towards these options. Been looking at the Colorado toon at Costco or Sams and the Fishcat tube from Cabelas.

I don't fish rivers much so this will be mostly for flat water. Most likely to be used at Jordanelle, Rockport, Grantsville and Scoffield and maybe a few other waters close to home. I use spinning rods for all my fishing, but in the future wouldn't mind learning to use a flyrod. I'm average sized - about 190lbs and 5'11" (hope to get down to about 180).

Any suggestions between the two for someone like me?

Thanks!

Tyler


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The real question is how far do you have to carry your watercraft? If the answer is "not very far" then get a pontoon. 

I have both. I use the pontoon on waters that I can drive to. I keep an inexpensive float tube for waters that require hiking to get to.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I have both. I've had my tube for about 12 years and my pontoon for three. Since I got my pontoon, I have not used my tube. As I see it, portability is the ONLY reason to choose a tube over the toon. For the waters you list, you won't be hiking in anywhere so get the toon.

Of those options you listed - the fishcat from Cabelas - which is actually the same as the toons at Sportsmans' with the Sportsmans' label - is superior to the toons at Costco and Sams. The reason is that the pontoons are made completely of the pvc material. The boats from costco and sams are pvc on the bottom, and a cordura type material on the tops. The PVC will hold up better than the mixed materials, it expands/contracts more consistently with temperature changes, and is more durable. If I were buying another pontoon today, I would go to Sportsmans and get their 8 foot, Sportsmans' label boat. Best value out there in my opinion.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just saw this boat on ksl.com. 
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=487&ad ... =2&cat=196


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

PBH said:


> The real question is how far do you have to carry your watercraft? If the answer is "not very far" then get a pontoon.
> 
> I have both. I use the pontoon on waters that I can drive to. I keep an inexpensive float tube for waters that require hiking to get to.


+1 I own the fishcat tube and love it but there are many times when I wish I had a toon. For me it was a price issue and the fact that I have a car so the toon was too hard to take around. That link that Gary put up wont last long. I'd go look at it. My 2c..


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Go with a potoon Tyler, I fished with a float tube for 10 years and bought a Sportmans 8 foot pontoon two years ago and it is a ton better than the float tube, the tube is nice if you have to pack in to get to the water but everywhere else the pontoon is the way to go. 

Mark


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

+1 on what others have already said. The only reason to get a float tube over a pontoon is portability and cost. Another might be transporting if you have a small car.

I have a float tube but I want to get a pontoon. I have my eye on this one: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true
I looked at Fish Tech in Midvale last night and they had it for the same price.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have heard nothing but good things about that Fishcat toon, so that would be a good choice. However, they are a bit more spendy. I bought the one from Costco and I love it! My dad and I went up to the Berry a few weeks ago, and although I got blown right off the lake, the portage I made with it was cake because of the wheel that is built in to the bottom. I piled all my gear onto it, and made my way down 200 yards to the shore. And surprisingly, the trip back up the hill was pretty easy too. I own a float tube as well, and got tons of use out of it, but I gotta say, the toon is AWESOME in comparison.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I haven't owned a toon, but I have fished several times in one. It was nice, but oddly I still prefer my float tube. First, I'm a cheapskate, and a tube is much less expensive. Second, I am on the lake and catching fish while my buddies with toons are still assembling and transporting their boats. Third, I can put the tube in the trunk of a small car (read gas mileage), while most of my buddies have purchased trailers or roof racks to pack their toons (bigger vehicle, trailer = more $$$) and be on the road in a hurry. In the end, fishing time is precious for me and all the time loading, assembling, and portaging is time wasted for me. Finally, I'm lazy and the tube is easy. 

I just bought a new tube to replace one I had for 25 years. The new one has a bladder (needs no rubber tire tube) and is open in the front and pointy in the back and is called a Pond-Tube...kind of a hybrid between a tube and a toon. Having a tube has never put me at a disadvantage as far as catching fish...I usually hold my own or better with my tooning buddies. The only time I've felt at a disadvantage was when I was trying to get back to shore against the wind. 

This is not to be contrarian...just sharing some additional ideas on the subject -- from an old fart.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

What PBH says is good advice, I'd add to that:

Don't only consider how far you need to carry or portage, but think about how far you want to move while on the water. That is the main reason I use a pontoon anytime it's reasonably possible. I have a tube, and use it for times when I am packing into a lake or portaging a long distance to small stillwaters.

Pontoons allow you to cover many times more water and find zones that are holding fish. I can oar my pontoon about as fast as I can walk. It's not a big deal to get on the oars and move 1/2 mile or a mile. In a float tube it would take you half a day to cover the distances that a pontoon can manage in 20 minutes.

You are also farther out of the water making your legs less subject to cold during the Spring. Unless you pack in most of the places you fish, I'd get a pontoon. If you need a tube for something, you can usually find them very cheap used.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Threshershark makes a valid point for sure. Toons are much more mobile. I have long legs and I can make the tube move pretty well, but a toon can make a wake around me. But I still catch fish!


----------



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

I have about every kind of tube and water craft you can have and feel again it does come down to the point of how far do you have to carry it to get to your water and once in the water how far do you have to travel to get to the fish. Pontoons are better for staying up out of the water and alot faster but harder to kick around and troll if you like to do that. If you set up a motor on your pontoon then you can troll using the motor but you can dip and strip alot more affective i think with a smaller toon like a fat cat. Easier to control in the wind and you can kick in it alot easier than in a bit tube. I enjoy fishing out of my Super Fat Cat when i can indicator fish in 12 feet of water or less. Deeper water indicator fishing you need a higher platform and even something to stand up in is alot easier. I was just fishing in my dual outcast pontoon in southern Idaho and was indicator fishing in 18 feet of water and had almost 17 feet of line under my indicator and was hammering one fish after another but my arm was getting worked because i needed to be able to stand up to net my fish. If i would have been fishing out of my other pontoon i could have standed and landed fish with ease. All water craft have there advantages and dissadvantages, you just have to weight out what style and size of water you will be fishing so you dont have to buy some many boats.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I hate using my tube for one single reason. I freeze my keeshter off. Get a toon. 

I would just get both actually. Get a tube you can pack places, they are only around 60 bucks now a days. That's a drop in a bucket compared to a good toon.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I like what catch&release had to say about manuverability. I have both and the tube is much more manuverable when kicking. It is much easier to control in the wind. I assume you are talking about a pontoon hybrid like tube ("pontube", for lack of a better word) and not an actual float tube. I have a "pontube" and it sits you up higher than a tube, but not as high as a pontoon. The higher you are in the water, the more the wind will control you. I have fished with ice on the water, and cold has not been an issue with the "pontube". Your butt is out of the water. It is a tough call, the only reasons for a tube over a kick boat, would be the portability and wind issues. Other than that, I would say go with a boat. The longer I think about it, definitely get a kick boat. Creek Company makes a good boat for 200.00 Check out their website.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have had a Caddis U-tube for 10 years now. I have never been interested in a pontoon boat. I get around just fine for what I want to do. I do know my wifes Griggs V-tube and my brothers Fat Cat knock off seem to move in the water better.
As for the cold the only time I have had a problem is when I wound up with a hole in a boot and one leg filled with water in March. And use mine year round for fishing and duck hunting, there have been times I have had to break the ice off of it to get out of the water.


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

I have the Colorado version pontoon boat. Get a double action hand pump and both pontoons will be inflated in about 6 minutes. Those are fast. I purchased a 12v pump to inflate while I was assembling the craft, all it did was make a lot of high pitched noise and never inflated the craft.

The Colorado version (Sam's has the identical thing - maybe just a different name) has 2 internal air pockets on each pontoon - so you have 2 valves on each pontoon. The logic is if 1 goes bad, you still have 50% left on that side so it doesn't sink or flip on you.

Lots of storage, a fish basket is great when you drop something - it will catch it.

The wheel is beautiful, pick it up and roll where ever you want to go. So it makes getting to and out of the water a breeze by yourself.

I tried putting a trolling motor on there. Made the mistake of putting a BIG marine battery (875amps?) on the back also. TOO MUCH WEIGHT!!! Well, it will work but not recommended. If you get a smaller battery that may be okay?

The oars you can get around pretty fast. I haven't tried it in real windy conditions so can't comment on how it works there, I have just used it for float trips.

I purchased an anchor from Cabela's that breaks down instead of the bag type that comes with it (I use that for my garbage holder instead).

They break down really small, I just like having more gear and being up above the water a little instead of being down in a tube. Just what I prefer.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Started with a aluminum boat- sold it went to a tube. Got wife -Upgraded tube- gave away tube- bought a Leigh toon ( oil rig barge)- kept it and upgraded to a Buck Bronco- then bought to a Bronco Extreme- gave away the Leigh and wife - inherited a buddies Buck Bronco.
Bought backpacking tube. Gave away the one Bronco. Bought an Aluminum boat and motor. Got wife- bought another backpacking tube. 
2 toons
2 tubes
1 boat.
1 wife
Probably couldn't get by with out all of them.


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input, I appreciate the help. Leaning towards the toon right now but I haven't made my mind up.

BootWarmer, how small of a size will the Colorado pontoon break down to? I'd transport it in the back of my Ranger, but I'm curious about storing it.

Thanks!

Tyler


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

The oars breakdown into 2 pieces, so those are about 46" long. The side frames are about 10" high (for the oar mounts), measured on a diagonal they are in the 42" range. The wire basket (heavy duty like welded cattle or hog panels) is about 32" x 12". It will stack pretty tight.

Most of the volume is the pontoons, but if you fold them neat they don't take up that much room. Certainly a LOT more than a tube would.

Just make sure you have a wheel that comes WITH it. Some older models did not have a wheel, that's another $40 (?) to buy extra. I think you have to have a wheel, if you don't you'll have to drag it and that can be a "drag". :mrgreen: Plus you can wear out the bottom.


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks, I appreciate the info. I think I can find a place in the basement rafters to store one in the winter months.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: If not, it would make a cozy chair for ice fishing. LOL


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Hadn't thought about it for ice fishing, although if I had a chair that was much more comfortable that the one I use I'd probably sleep most of the day out on the ice (done that and had one major sun burn to show for it  ) :wink:


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't fold up the bladders for a long period of time. It is liking folding up the old rubber waders. They will eventually dry up and crack at the folds. I'd recommend always leaving some air in them. When you store it, just fold up the seat and tie it up to the ceiling in your garage or basement, while still infated.


----------

